# Need help connecting TV to Xbox One ( to turn on and off together )



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

I have tried everything to get my LG TV to connect to my Xbox one so that it turns on and off with my xbox. It looks very simple watching youtube tutorials but its just not working with my TV. 

I have tried the Auto connect, then manually entering Make and model number and then entering remote code. Nothing works. Its definitely set up correctly and set to switch TV on and off in the one guide settings. The remote code is the only thing I'm not 100% sure they are correct but i tried a bunch of them i found online but none work. 

Am i missing something simple here ? Im thinking i may need a Kinect for this feature to work ? When setting up manually it tried to send a MUTE signal to the TV but tried over and over and getting nothing. 

TV make / model number is LG - 42LE4500 

Any help would be much appreciated, thanks


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi mate, the kinect won't have anything to do with your auto tv turn on function. It sounds to me like your choosing the wrong setting perhaps when selecting the TV options or what tv you have. Give me a pm if your still having an issue and I'll do a step by step with mine tomorrow for you


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks mate. I have sent you a Pm


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

Mine was all to do with the signals sent from the Xbox. I had to enter no codes what so ever to get it to work.

Is your console set to fast start?
Put up a pic of your settings page but make sure your ip or personal info is not on show


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah it's on fast start. What part of the settings page would you need to see ?


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

I am fairly sure it's under the power settings. I have family round or I would power in and look. 

It says about sending a signal to the tv on power on/off

I disabled mine as when I switched the Xbox off to watch sky it powered off my tv lol


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

Try the bit at the bottom of this Link

http://www.gottabemobile.com/2013/12/08/get-xbox-one-turn-television/


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks for all the help guys but its still not looking good. I tried entering the make/model but still no joy, i don't know if its todo with the model number, its a bit funny as its 42LE4500 -ZA When its gives me the list to choose from it only gives me the option for 42LE4500 without the -ZA on the end. Iv kind of just given up on it now anyway, suppose turning the TV on isn't that much of a hardship !


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Everyday is a learning day, didn't even know you could do this!


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Just a thought, could it be due to how far away my Xbox is form my tv ? It's a good 6-7 ft away from it. Just wondering how this actually works ?


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

I also just learned something, it sends the TV on off through your kinect. Which makes perfect sense as it will need infrared.

Male sure your kinect is on but also that the kinect setting is always on so it is able to send the remote code to the TV when you turn it on.

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....gles_tv_on_and_off/?client=ms-android-samsung

I read the above which was a great help. My TV is a modern tv and I don't have the kinect on top of the TV anymore as I hadn't set it up properly. This might solve your issue. If not there's a lot of people that have posted with their remedies to solve issues they were experiencing after an update.

I'm going to try mine with the kinect and see if it works


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

I just re installed my kinect and tuned it, auto ran the TV remote under devices and it found it straight away whereas last time none of the codes worked as the kinect was facing the wall where we changed tvs :whack:


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Ah I thought this may have been the issue. I might pick one up then. 

Is there anything else handy that the Kinect can do ? Not sure I can justify buying one just so I don't need to turn my TV on and off !


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

Personally I don't use it for anything other than voice commands as I can never find the remote and voice commands in game. It's great for kids if you have the space, the spare money and no breakable stuff nearby lol


----------

